# HoL - The History of Locks Museum > The Heritage Collection >  Brockhouse

## HoL

J. Brockhouse & Co Ltd

 
N00567 - Code Padlock with 2 fixed code keys. Size: 44 x 70mm.


N00568 - Code Nightlatch, with 2 fixed and 1 adjustable keys.

----------

